# Need feed back on this.



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

Been negotiating with a dealer on the following package:
New BX1500
New hydraulic lift and angle front blade 
New rear tiller
New 48''MMM
Used BX1500 with only 350 hours
Used 48'' MMM
_______________________________
Total for the package $16000 delivered.

What are your opinions of this offer?


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

LB you dog,

Just purchase a machine--any machine. I will note this price is more than your signature claims to purchase a TLB on TBN--other than that, how else can you gum up the post of really interested tractor owners or owners-to-be.

Have you taken your meds?


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

LB59 -

You are such a great negotiator -keep up the good work there is hope for the rest of us -

Lets see a discontinued used unit that nobody really wants with maybe 10 PTO HP using a tiller for a ton of money - sounds like a deal to me  

Are you going to have one of the fellows with the Tin foil hat drive it in the opposite direction of you on your lot? You will be using your package deal $15.5k Bx23 (best deal on the net) that you already have correct? 

Dont forget the pictures! 

Duc

:furious:


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JDFANATIC _
> *LB you dog,
> 
> 1*I will note this price is more than your signature claims to purchase a TLB on TBN
> ...


1*Yep it's 500 more but I get 2 tractors in the deal to soften the blow.
2*That's me.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *LB59 -
> 
> 
> ...


Why ; u lookin for work?


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

LB
Instead of making fun at members, writing useless posts, which by the way, I have read on at least four different tractor forums, are two tractors worth buying for 500 more than I paid for that lawnmower you have posted, you should get to your doctor right away and have your opticalrectilitus checked out.,.. I don't know why your not in tune with majority of posts on this net and others, I swear your dining room table is set,,, Just no chairs in the room.


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey Lamar,

Just Googled "opticalrectilitus" and nothing came up! :furious: I will admit it describes lb's condition to a tee!


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lamar Holland _
> *LB
> Instead of making fun at members, writing useless posts, which by the way, I have read on at least four different tractor forums, are two tractors worth buying for 500 more than I paid for that lawnmower you have posted, you should get to your doctor right away and have your opticalrectilitus checked out.,.. I don't know why your not in tune with majority of posts on this net and others, I swear your dining room table is set,,, Just no chairs in the room. *


But it's ok to make rude off topic post to personally attack me. 
My original post was legitimate and no different from hundreds of others post.
Anybody else could have posted exactly the same thing and not been met with such rude hostility.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lb59 _
> *But it's ok to make rude off topic post to personally attack me.
> My original post was legitimate and no different from hundreds of others post.
> Anybody else could have posted exactly the same thing and not been met with such rude hostility. *


Since its never you - do you get the feeling the world is against you? ever wonder why? I will pay for the first hour for a professional to find out why, even throw in a nice shiney digital camera, along with instructions on how to upload pictures and email them...

:homereat:


----------



## wass (Jan 3, 2007)

Lets see if I'm following this right. One person with a nice shiny bike vanishes for a while and things are quiet and pleasant, then he re-amerges and people start to argue and fight. Am I missing something?


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wass _
> *Lets see if I'm following this right. One person with a nice shiny bike vanishes for a while and things are quiet and pleasant, then he re-amerges and people start to argue and fight. Am I missing something? *


Yes you missed something- Im not the only one on LB59 case, but since you just joined this year you must have been under another name - were you shown the door once before? otherwise Im glad you noticed my re-arrival, and Im deeply honered - is this Edinberry?


----------



## wass (Jan 3, 2007)

I've not been shown any door. I'm not here to argue or listen to other people fight. I'm here to discuss tractors, period! I'm not Edinberry. Did you get him thrown off this site because he stepped on your toes? I'll bet there are better ways, or sites to throw rocks and gang up on people. Just My 2 cents. I generally like to PM instead of a public display.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wass _
> *I've not been shown any door. I'm not here to argue or listen to other people fight. I'm here to discuss tractors, period! I'm not Edinberry. Did you get him thrown off this site because he stepped on your toes? I'll bet there are better ways, or sites to throw rocks and gang up on people. Just My 2 cents. I generally like to PM instead of a public display. *


I had nothing to do with Edinberry - I thought you were him, no big deal. I should take offense to your comments that it was quite while I wasn’t around - like I was nothing but trouble when I was here more :furious: 
Ok, if you really think that, it’s ok with me 

As for folks picking on Lb59 - the guys is a troll on every website. Folks from all walks of life are tired of him and his posting ways.
Most sites dont want him around - so there you have it


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

wass,

LB has been thrown off of more sites than you can shake a stick at. At best, he offers little, at his worst, his disjointed diatribes stifle true discourse. Unless you are a mad-tinfoil hatted hatter, then you should be happy to see LB move towards a permanent ban on yet another forum!


----------



## mongoose_1 (Apr 1, 2006)

If LB's post bother you then why do you read them?

If a member can't post looking for someone else's opinion on being thrifty, then why even have a forum.

I know I do not post often, and haven't been here long either. However, I do try to log in daily and offer anything i can.

All LB did was ask for an opinion, not to be slandered. If you don't care for someones topics or questions, don't look at the post.

My rant, push me toward being banned if need be.


----------



## wass (Jan 3, 2007)

Thank You


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mongoose_1 _
> *If LB's post bother you then why do you read them?
> 
> 1*If a member can't post looking for someone else's opinion on being thrifty, then why even have a forum.
> ...


1*There isn't any reason to have a forum because the forum becomes useless. 
2*The off topic personal slanderous attacks need to be deleted from this thread.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mongoose_1 _
> *If LB's post bother you then why do you read them?
> 
> If a member can't post looking for someone else's opinion on being thrifty, then why even have a forum.
> ...


Your entitled to voice your opinion and Im sure you can express it without the fear of being banned - however the majority on most of the forums he frequents or since longer frequents have grown tired of him. Thats a fact which cant be changed...

Nobody honestly want to attack him personally, but repeated attempts for him to change his methods have been ignored or at best "thumbed his nose at". This is not new, and LB59 really isnt the victim here...


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

I just notified the dealer to call me to finalize the Deal on the 2 BX1500 tractors and get the paper work started.

Wish I could thank the Board for helpful assistance but unfortunately I can't do that because none was offered.

I will however offer my thanks on the other boards that were very helpful in helping me with my decision to make the purchase.


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

The credit boards? :furious: 

LB, I think you should be able to figure it out. If you laid off your short snipe comments, stuck to one subject matter, didn't dredge up old posts, there are a lot of posters that would be willing to offer advice. Just something to consider . . .


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JDFANATIC _
> *The credit boards? :furious:
> 
> LB, I think you should be able to figure it out. If you laid off your short snipe comments, stuck to one subject matter, didn't dredge up old posts, there are a lot of posters that would be willing to offer advice. Just something to consider . . . *


Nope > they were other tractor boards where the same post I made here about buying the 2 BX1500s did not result in rude off topic personal slanderous attacks.

You are free to form what ever opinion you wish about me I don't much care either way. but pursonal off toipc attacks have no place on a public forum and contribute no value to the forum or to rhe topic.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

Got approved by Kubota finance for the loan for the new BX1500.
They also approved the second loan for the used BX1500.
Should be getting them as soon as the dealer gets them set up and preped for delivery.


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

Well now, you will be up and running with new equipment,. Good luck with it,, I have the L 48 Kubota and love it. Someday, I may swap it in for the new L 59 that is coming out.,


----------

